# Çështja kombëtare > Gjuha shqipe >  Ditet e javes dhe kuptimi i tyre

## Tannhauser

Ju ka rastisur qe te keni pyetur veten apo dike tjeter se c'kuptim kane emrat e diteve dhe si u vendosen ato?
Do mundohem qe te heq pak misterin...

Njeriu i pare shikonte shtate trupa qiellore te levizshem dhe simbas tyre mendoi te krijonte nje jave ku cdo dite do te ishte e kushtuar atyre. Shtate trupat qiellore (te levizshem) u bene pjese edhe te perendive te njeriut te pare. Keta ishin: Dielli, Hena, Aferdita, Marsi, Jupiteri, Saturni dhe Merkuri. Ky fenomen qe haset ne shqip haset dhe ne popuj te tjere (romaket, gjermanet, keltet etj).

1. e Diela (prej Diellit)
2. e Hena (prej Henes)
3. e Marta (prej Marsit, nga latinishtja)
4. e Merkura (prej Mekurit, nga latinishtja)
5. e Enjtja (prej Jupiterit)
6. e Premtja (prej Aferdites, ne traditen shqiptare figura qe i pershtatet figures mitologjike te Aferdites eshte Premtja)
7. e Shtuna (prej Saturnit, nga latinishtja).

----------


## rili

un e di qe haset vetem ne shqip dhe latinisht nuk e di nese eshte dhe ne greqisht ndersa ne anglisht dhe gjermanisht nuk besoj sepse dienstag dondertag ose fritag nuk kan lidhje me trupa qiellor po ashtu ne anglisht tuesday wendsday thyrsday nese kane lidhje do te kisha deshire ta dija se si

----------


## Tannhauser

Ne greqisht emrat e diteve pervec nga e Shtuna (Savvato qe eshte hebraike), e Diela (qe quhet Qiriaki se eshte kushtuar Zotit) dhe te Premtes qe quhet Paraskevi (qe do te thote pergatitje, per festen e se shtunes) ditet e tjera jane te numeruara. E Dyta, e Treta, E Katerta, e Pesta. Ne gjuhen anglishte e Hena eshte kushtuar henes Monday (moon day), Thursday (thor day, pra dita e Thorit perendise skandinave), e Diela eshte Sunday (sun day, dita e diellit), ne gjermanisht e Diela eshte Sontag (dita e diellit), ne ferngjisht e Hena eshte Lundi (dita e lunes, pra te henes). 
Edhe emri 'month' i anglishtes qe do te thote 'muaj' del nga fjala moon, qe do te thote hena. Sepse hena ben afersisht nje muaj qe te rotullohet reth tokes dhe te kemi hene te re.

----------


## rili

po pra ate doja te thoja edhe un me bukur se ne shqip dhe italisht nuk shpjegohen ne asnje gjuhe tjeter me sa di un te gjithe ditet perfaqesohen nga nje planet ose nga nje perendi .dielli konsiderohej perendi poashtu edhe hena njesoj marte(lat) ose marsi (shqip) perendia luftes dhe i hakmarrjes per ate akoma egsiston ne shqiperi fenomeni qe dita e marte eshte terc po ashtu dhe ditet e tjra si merkuri gjove dhe saturni te gjithe konsideroheshin perendi ne boten e lashte nuk e di keto i huazuam ne nga latinishtja apo i kishim dhe ato i huazuan nga ne se siq dihet perendite e olimpit me levizjet qe bene pellazget i moren me vete dhe ne italin e at'hershme

----------


## Kreksi

Disa studius çuditen se si ne greqine e vjeter gjithesia eshte  lën anash, fare si kan kushtuar rendesi....kurse tek iliret trupat qiellore jae prezente gjithnje  ne fjalet popullore.
Egzistojne shtate palë qiella e shtate palë toka, thuhet ne mitologjine e vjeter shqiptare, ku dielli e hena zejn vendin e pare.

----------


## Hyllien

Mars eshte shqip. Marres, marrezi i cmendur. Marsi keshtu cilesoheshe. Nuk ka kuptim tjeter as ne latinisht e as ne greqisht. 

Meqe jemi ne temen e diteve un desha te dija

Nga vjen fjala "jave"(javet e vitit)
Vit ?
Muaj ?

Gjithashtu dhe muajt e vitit do ishte mire te futeshin ne kete debat.

----------


## rili

cyklo ate po them edhe un italianet ditet e javes i kane kopjuar sipas mitologjise pellazge dhe vetem ne shqip ose ne italisht ditet e javes perfaqesojne perendite e lashta pellazge ne te gjitha gjuhet e tjera at jane e dyta e treta e katerta e pesta si ne greqisht ashtu dhe ne sllavisht dhe ne gjuhe te tjera pervec te dieles (sunday sontag ose te henes monday montag)

----------


## Tannhauser

Pellazget kishin perendi te vecanta ne krahasim me indoevropianet dhe kryesisht perendite e tyre ishin femra ose burra homoseksuale. Pellazget lavderonin si perendi fallos-in, qe eshte seksi mashkullor.

Per muajt ne shqip eshte nje veper permbledhese shume e mire ne shqip dhe quhet 'studime etimologjike per nder te Aleksander Xhuvanit'

Marsi ceshte latinisht dhe do te thote pushtues, ai qe masakron

----------


## dp17ego

> Mars eshte shqip. Marres, marrezi i cmendur. Marsi keshtu cilesoheshe. Nuk ka kuptim tjeter as ne latinisht e as ne greqisht. 
> 
> Meqe jemi ne temen e diteve un desha te dija
> 
> Nga vjen fjala "jave"(javet e vitit)
> Vit ?
> Muaj ?
> 
> Gjithashtu dhe muajt e vitit do ishte mire te futeshin ne kete debat.


Kujt i referohesh o Rrethpreres?

dhe dicka tjeter ne gjeografite e vjetra shqip kam gjetur qe Jupiteri thirrej Enjti.

----------


## Hyllien

> Kujt i referohesh o Rrethpreres?
> 
> dhe dicka tjeter ne gjeografite e vjetra shqip kam gjetur qe Jupiteri thirrej Enjti.


Ti qe ke lexu ata qe kritikon duhet ta dish. Apo kritikon njerezit sipas qejfit dhe interesit.

Hajde hajde si dilke bllof ti mer daj. Shkencetar hesapi kuptohet, rrezik dhe Akademik.

----------


## Baptist

Po dale o Cyclo. Folu grekeve ne greqisht. 

Skenderbeu shkruajne, marrosej kur i hipte inati sa qe nje here ju sul nje ushtari ta zinte me shpate.

Ky perendia i marre njihet pe grekeve si Ares, i lindur dhe varrosur ne Thrake. Eshte permendur me dac ne Ilidade e me dac ne Odise, si i marre pe nga zemerimi, i keq, dhe impulsiv. Ca e kane martuar me Afroditen. Shumica mendojne se ky dhe Dionisi ose Bacus jane nje, por kane llagape te ndryshem, sipas qejfit te secilit. Dionisi ka shpikur edhe cyla diaren, ndaj degjon greket ti bien fyellit dhe kercejne vallen e Osman Takes, opo te bejne edhe veren me te mire, pe se ciles romaket (ose ushtaret greke te Romes) moren fidane dhe i shpune ne Marseje.

----------


## rili

mire se odlem nga tema e diteve te javes nuk e dija qe jupiteri qenka thirrur edhe i enjti bukur se kjo e shpjegon edhe me mire.tanhauzer un nuk e kuptoj me ty dmth ti po thua qe pellazget nuk besonin ne zeusin dhe ne heren apo ne afroditen me fal e ke lexu herodotin se mos gaboj ai e permend shpesh zeusin pellazg poashtu edhe tek iliada e homerit permendet zeusi pellazg besoj qe informacionet e mija duhet te jene perkthyer shume gabim ndersa informacionet ku i merr  ti duhet te jene shume te sakta nje pyetje kamper ty si shpjegohen me mire ditet e javes ne shqip apo ne greqisht duke marre parasysh perendite e lashta pellazge (ose helene por ne asnje menyre greke)

----------


## Tannhauser

Ajde Styx, ajde...
Ku thuhet qe eshte Ari i marre? Aris do te thote luftetar, ai qe ben shkrumb e hi c'do gje. Po deshe mund te meresh me 'marezira'..
Cyla nuk eshte e dionisit por e Pan-es.

Disa informacione shtese per ditet. Informacionet e para astronomike i kemi nga Babylonasit, reth 1800 p.K. Keta e bene javen 7-diteshe edhe vitin me 360 dite dhe muajin me 30 dite dhe vitin me 12 muaj. C'do dite zoterohej dhe nga nje perendi te babylonasve. Java kaloi me pas tek hebrenjte dhe tek finiket e keshtu me radhe c'do popull e pershtati ne mitologjine e vet.
Babylonasit ishin te paret qe pane se dielli 'ecen' me nje grad ne dite dhe se do afersisht 360 grad qe te rrotullohet. Prandaj kemi sot rrethin qe ndahet ne 360 grade. Muajt jane 12 sepse dielli kalon neper 12 zode (konstelacione) per rreth nje muaj. Dhe muaji ka 30 dite sepse hena do afersisht 30 dite te rotulohet dhe te kemi hene te re.
Keto per here te pare u vrojtuan nga babilonasit dhe kaluan tek popujt e tjere. Nuk zhvilloi c'do popull kalendar me vete (pervec atij fetar). Pra iliret nuk e krijuan vete, por e moren gati dhe pershtaten figurat e tyre (ose ato qe kishin huazuar) ne kalendar

----------


## Baptist

Ja, qe shqipetaret as nuku habiten me madheshtine  e marrezise tende qe deklaron veten si njojtes te historise, dhe lexues te Homerit e te mithollogjise. (Te kishe lexur keto dy libra makar ne greqishten e re...)

Djalke, Romaket e dinin qe Ares ishte Marsi, sic e dinin qe ishte edhe inatcor. Papo kishte edhe nje ishull te Ares.Tani qe te te shpjegoj une tya se si perdoret ne shqip fjala i marre nuke vete. Nje Mark Morford e thote ne dy rreshta, qe te mos lodhesh pe se lecituri.

Ky Dionisi qe thua tine, kishte kembe dhie, sic kishte edhe Pani i pipezes, papo te dy rrinin ne pyje e lugina dhe beheshin tape me vere, e gjithenje i qepen pas Apollos. Tani pse tine i thua dhjosme, e une mender eshte pune tjeter. Sic theshin qemoti, gomarne mund ta shpiesh ne burim, po nuk e detyron dot te pije uje.

----------


## Tannhauser

Styx, ose truri yt eshte i turbullt dhe gjuha jo, ose ske tru dhe ke gjuhe te turbullt...

----------


## dp17ego

> Ti qe ke lexu ata qe kritikon duhet ta dish. Apo kritikon njerezit sipas qejfit dhe interesit.
> 
> Hajde hajde si dilke bllof ti mer daj. Shkencetar hesapi kuptohet, rrezik dhe Akademik.


 _Kohët e fundit nëpër botën perëndimore po qarkullojnë mjaft Scy-Fy
Historira të shkruara, apo të përpunuara nga kinematografitë e ndryshme.   Si gjithmonë në pararojë është H W-di.Kur i thashë Rrethpreresit...për këto lloj romano-novela iu referova një studimi të mirëfilltë në USA. Janë analizuar Kodi I DaVincit dhe Siriana, por në të gjitha botën ka prodhime të ngashme, të cilat janë tepër efektive, fitimprurëse etj, si psh libri i Kolës,(shumë i dashur për ne shqiptarët, por me mjaft ??? edhe për me fanatikë nga ne). Ato janë shkruar nga njerës mjaft të aftë, me grada shkencore, kapin disa të verteta historike dhe manipulojne me ato. Njerëzit janë berë shume sensibël në këtë shekull dhe përqafojnë shpejt ide të tilla të cilat iu ledhatojnë sedrën, ca nga padija, ca nga komplekse të ndryshme ata bien pre e të ashtuquajturit autodestruksion.(për termin e fundit mund t’i referoheni psikiatrise)._
Sa pen tjeter te lutem te perdoresh shqipen e paster kur shkruan dicka ne forum ....lerja Styx- it te belbezoje

----------


## Baptist

> Styx, ose truri yt eshte i turbullt dhe gjuha jo, ose ske tru dhe ke gjuhe te turbullt...


Le te themi qe "ne mbreterine e qorrave nderohet ai qe eshte me nje sy" (Balzak).

Si mund te shperdorosh kthjelltesine per t'ju pergjigjur truve & gjuheve njekohesisht te turbullta?

PS. ego17vjecaresh-

Gjuha shqipe eshte e gjitha e paster, perfshi dialektet. Apo sipas  vendimeve te tua individuale gjuha e njesuar letrare duhet te konsiderohet si mase pastertie. Ide interesante per hauzin, qe perdor 100 sinonime nga dialektet "greke".

----------


## Tannhauser

Une kur e hapja kete teme e kisha mendjen te jepja disa informacione qe nuk jane shume te perhapura dhe qe interesojne njerezit.

Nuk kam asnje pretendim qe te gjithe te ken te njejtin mendim me mua po te pakten nga ata qe me kundershtojne dua fakte serioze, nuk me thone asnje te re as mendimi i tyre mbi temen, as burimet e nja-dy shkencetareve...

E keni bere Aristidh Kolen kaq absolut sa komunistet Marksin...

----------


## Baptist

Perse nuk i vendos informacionet zoti hauz, po provokon marrje informacionesh nepermjet opinioneve filogreke?

Apo me "informacione" nenkupton kuotime si ZZ-24 nga Strabo (me sa di une jane botuar vetem 17 libra nga Strabo, dhe asnje prej tyre nuk ka kapitull ZZ, pervec projektit te Perseut online, qe nenkupton pune ne progres), qe kishe ne vene ne temen perkatese, apo qe Emathia qe emer prijesi maqedon (e perkthyer fjale per fjale nga fjalore interneti)?

Neqoftese ti nuk ke respekt per shiptaret, kane ata per veten e tyre. Pallavrat shko e hidhi ne kopshtin e shtepise tende.

----------


## Tannhauser

> Apo me "informacione" nenkupton kuotime si ZZ-24 nga Strabo (me sa di une jane botuar vetem 17 libra nga Strabo, dhe asnje prej tyre nuk ka kapitull ZZ, pervec projektit te Perseut online, qe nenkupton pune ne progres), qe kishe ne vene ne temen perkatese, apo qe Emathia qe emer prijesi maqedon (e perkthyer fjale per fjale nga fjalore interneti)?


pa tregoma kete, ku e kam thene... (zz???)

Ku u tregova filogrek? Vendosa informacionet dhe ne kete teme nuk thashe asgje per greket....

Nuk di te lexosh?

----------

